# metal turning



## pilot1022 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a question to the members. Can I turn metal on my wood lathe?  I have a general maxi lathe. What kind of metal and the tools needed to turn metal. I am not intending to turn precision items but maybe some tapered light metals. Thanks for your help


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes you can. I sat in on a demo in Provo called metal spinning. Do a search on "metal spinning " and see what you come up with. Basically, you turn a wooden form, then place a metal disc either aluminum or pewter, and there is one tool you use to stretch the metal disc over the form. Didn't take him long at all. But then again, he knew what he was doing []

If I miss understood your question, you can turn aluminum and brass with your chisels as well. Look in the library here, Fangar has a tutorial on metal turning a pen.



u


----------



## assembler (Jul 25, 2006)

Turning metal on a wood lathe is danagerous! It is not really designed for it. A metal lathe turns at much much much slower speeds and has the carbonized tooling "clamped" (not hand held) in place on a tool rest that is indexed by a worm type drive either manual or mechanical. However, spinning sheetgoods to form bowls is apparently possible with proper techniques and knowledge. There is a technique in this forum for turning a pen with copper wire soldered to the tube and formed on your lathe. Here is the link to that: http://www.penturners.org/content/copperpen.pdf

With all that said:

Here are a few more links I found:

http://www.usm.maine.edu/~zanerj/252/metalsites/spinning/SPIN.HTM

http://www.hutproducts.com/inst_ab9.html

http://www.vintageprojects.com/machine-shop/lathe-tool-slide.html

Hope this helps... Please be careful if you venture in to this.

You might think about buying a mini-metal lathe, you can buy them new for around $500+. And guess what... You can turn wood on them, here is a link:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=44859

More info:

http://www.mini-lathe.com/


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 25, 2006)

I have made several Aluminum pens on my wood lathe, and I would agree with Tony that softmetals like copper and brass are doable, too. But I have already three or four years ago invested in a metal mini lathe from Harbour Freight and have made many pens from Titanium and Aluminum alloys. Thats the way to go!


----------



## assembler (Jul 25, 2006)

Rudy...

I don't have a metal lathe myself, but have always wanted one since metal shop in high school (way back when []). Is it worth the investment? I have thought I might be able to make better wood working and pen turning jigs with one. Not to mention as you and I have, that pens can be turned with one also.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Taig with the hardware for metal, but mostly I turn wood pens on it. It can be done, and done well but . . . but  - not knowing your level of experience or tendency to lean on the side of caution, beware. I shape aluminum with my router and carbide bits often and in some industries this is the way to do it. However, for one who is not experienced it can be dangerous. 

For a wood chip or sawdust to get in the eye, there will be pain, but aluminum or other small piece of metal chip, it can be disasterous. Metal shavings can cut  and even rip fingers wide open if one is unaware.

Please be aware that people come in all flavors. What I and many others can do all day long without a mishap comes from our experience, knowledge and caution. In some cases the way we do certain things make it look easy - and this is where the danger comes in - those unaware assume that it is easy. But for the experienced - instead of concentrating on the cut per se, we are concentrating on safety just as much. This is not meant as a lecture, but to say that some people get hurt for not taking the safety precautions that experienced people makes look simple.


----------



## assembler (Jul 25, 2006)

Ditto...



> _Originally posted by leehljp_
> <br />Please be aware that people come in all flavors. What I and many others can do all day long without a mishap comes from our experience, knowledge and caution. In some cases the way we do certain things make it look easy - and this is where the danger comes in - those unaware assume that it is easy. But for the experienced - instead of concentrating on the cut per se, we are concentrating on safety just as much. This is not meant as a lecture, but to say that some people get hurt for not taking the safety precautions that experienced people makes look simple.


----------



## old folks (Jul 25, 2006)

Tom, I might be way off base but check out this how to and see what you think about it.

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dwtt/episode/0,2046,DIY_19143_35239,00.html

Once the page opens click on the "in this episode" to follow each section. I really like DIY network,com


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 25, 2006)

I watched this episode. It was quite informative, but I have yet to try it. Just haven't had the desire since I like wood bowls.


----------



## Phil Joines (Jul 27, 2006)

Metal cutting on the lathe is entirely different from metal spinning. In spinning the part is forced over a â€œmoldâ€. Except for truing the edge there is no cutting.

I turn (cut) aluminum, brass, copper and steel on a Jet mini. Mostly I'm making finials for lidded boxes or parts for tools but have made pens too. I primarily use 1/4" tool bit cutters ground into the needed shape but have used bowl gouges and regular scrapers to good effect. If the piece is round and 1/2" or smaller I hold them in draw bar collets from Little Machine Shop. If it is square use a 4 jaw machinist chuck. BTW metal working chucks and backing plates are also available from LMS. The backing plates to fit threaded spindles are hard to find.

Most people don't consider that the "metal lathe" wasn't invented until the early 1800's. All metal turning up to that time was done on a "wood lathe".

There is a pamphlet available from Lindsay Publications, "Turning Metal on a Simple Lathe" that describe making and using gravers to turn a cylinder for a working miniature engine. There are several old books that describe the methods and tools used. Imagine a 6' long hook tool that, if you have a catch, will lift you off the ground! How about turning a 12' diameter piston for a steam engine by hand? Some of that stuf was realy dangerous.

I get most of the material from recycling yards.

Working metal can be a lot nastier than wood. The chips (called swarf) are like a whole bunch of tiny needles and they get HOT. Donâ€™t even think about doing it without both goggles and a face shield. Tight fitting leather gloves can protect your hands.  Youâ€™ll need a shop vac with a good filter to clean up. Donâ€™t turn metal if you have an open frame motor.


----------



## Fangar (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by assembler_
> <br />Turning metal on a wood lathe is danagerous! It is not really designed for it....



I disagree with this.  If done properly, turning soft aluminum (T6061) poses no more danger than turning Desert Ironwood, or even some of the homebrew acrylics that have a tendency to explode. It is very hard to get nice smooth radiuses on a steel lathe.  I can turn a T6061 closed end baron pen in minutes. Done on a Jet mini:






Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## bonsaibill (Jul 27, 2006)

Where do you get the T6061 aluminum?


----------



## Fangar (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonsaibill_
> <br />Where do you get the T6061 aluminum?



From a local metal fab shop.  It can be bought online from tons of places.  Do a search (google, Yahoo, etc,) for t6061 aluminum rod.  I use 5/8".

Fangar


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 28, 2006)

Did someone say metal lathe??  I have not tried to make a pen with it though. 







Although, she did not always look this pretty, this is what it look like after I blew the accorns out of it.






(There is a full refurb write up on my website.)


----------

